
BBC Micro Bot – Runs your tweet on an 8-bit computer emulator - fredley
https://twitter.com/bbcmicrobot
======
ciroduran
It's a pretty fun way to code. There's the #tweetcart hashtag which has been
used for PICO-8 programmers to showcase their tweet-sized code and the results
as a GIF recorded from PICO.

